# ATI Radeon X Pro 1600 AGP 512mb computer randomly restarts itself while gaming



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

I just recently purchased this card, ATI Radeon X Pro 1600 AGP, and between 3 mins-an hour of gaming, my computer restarts itself. All drivers are updated, except for my AGP, which is an Intel 82865g, because intel's newest driver wont let me install. I ended up using one from 2003. 

System Specs: 

* Operating System:* Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
*BIOS:* BIOS Date: 11/04/04 20:48:18 Ver: 08.00.09
*Processor:* Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
*Memory:* 2048MB RAM
*DirectX Version:* DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
*Power Supply:* 430w
*Video:* ATI Radeon X Pro 1600 AGP

Any have any ideas or can help me out? This is seriously driving me insane.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF

Sounds like either the card is overheating or you have insuffient power going into the system.



> All drivers are updated, except for my AGP, which is an Intel 82865g, because intel's newest driver wont let me install.


Why cant you install the updated drivers?


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

When i try to install the downloaded file it gets half way through and says a file is corrupt or missing.

I did try to increase fan speed, but only by 50% with ATI Tools. In any case, what should i do to fix this?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Try downloading the file from here
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1044


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

Nope, thats the one I'm talking about. Intel needs to fix that. Is there anything else you or anyone can think of??


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If you are running monitoring software please post your temps and voltages of the +3.3V, +5V and +12V

Also what is the brand and model number of your 430W psu?


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

My psu is @Power model: EP43057

I'll get back to you on voltages and temps.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats a very low quality psu and I believe TG is right and its a power problem.

If you could post the temps and voltages it may help us narrow it down but if it were my system I would replace that psu asap just because its so low quality.

For a better understanding and recomendations of psu's check this out 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

Should I use speed fan? i mean what exactly am i looking for? just the card temps or my computer in general?


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok well ill just post what speed fan says. 

Temps
Temp 1 - 84f
Temp 2 - 125-135f (probably way higher when I'm gaming, i would say around 145-155 or so. I just replaced my heatsink a few months ago when my temps are around 180-200f because intel's stock sink was horrible)
Temp 3 - 69f
HD1 - 98f
HD2 - 98f

Voltages
Vcore - 1.42V
+12V - 11.92V
3.3V - 3.28V
Vcc - 5.07V
Vin2 - 0.00V
5Vsb - 4.99V
Vbat - 0.00


With the ATI tool these are the two temps

GPU - 55.0 C
GPU enviroment - 46.5 C

These figures are all when I'm currently typings this, not when I'm gaming, unless i noted it above.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
based on a quality supply and add 30% to the end result


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

Someone has told me to do this before and it came out to 327w


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does this include the 30%


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your PSU is too small for your system look for atleast a 550 watt 

antec has a 550 watt unit for $89.00 at newegg.com thats a high quality unit


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

Including the 30% it comes out to 559. I was afraid of this, but what the hell, i guess i gotta get a new one. I'll probably be looking for a 600 watt to be on the safe side and for the future. Thanx for everyone's help, if i have anymore problems I'll be posting them.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go for a 650w min they are not much dearer to buy


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Try the Video Card Stability Test

The test heats up the processor of a video card if in 10-30 minutes. If the video card does not hang and there are no artefacts, everything is all right with the card itself.


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you Geekgirl. Ill be trying it out. In any event, i really think its the psu. what do you all think of this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice unit & nice price too and 85% efficient! antec stepped thing up a bit! not long ago they didnt make a unit that was more than 70% efficient.



keep your sales receipt for the entire life of your PSU in the event you ever need to RMA to Antec you need original sales receipt other than that you cant ask for better


enjoy


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

ok thanx for the advice.


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

Linderman, i was wondering....with that new psu I'm getting, I'm looking forward to getting a new serial sta hard drive for xmas. I already have to parallel drives, so would u think another hdd would be too much for my new psu?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it will *easily* handle a *couple* of sata drives



enjoy!


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

thanx again


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

So i got it and installed it and its working great. No reboots. It also lowered my temps; I'm about at a 115f idle now. But I have one more question. This psu came with so many plugs I'm sorta confused. the one plug looks like a fan to a mobo. Does this have to be plugged in? i already have 3 fans and a heat sink fan running.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if I remember correctly that fan connector (small three pin) is to monitor the speed of the powersupply fan you dont "have" to have it but I personally like to be able to check my PSU fan speed seeing as a PSU fan ramps up with load, its nice to know when the PSU is "sweating" and when its coasting.




check your motherboard manual (like the one attached)
if this is the connection you reference to, I would advise connecting it.

BTW: the *PWR fan* is for power suplies


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

thanx man, is there anything you don't know? haha


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

LOL :laugh: 



you find plenty of fellas that will contradict you LOL


have a great evening


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Another happy ending thanks to linderman!


----------

